# Slow Power Windows



## tex_rngr (Feb 22, 2008)

G'day all...I just bought a '93 Maxima SE and the only thing that is bugging the crap out of me is that all four windows take forever to open and close. The power windows are just plain slow!!! When it is cold outside they barely move at all. Anybody have any ideas for a permanent solution...I'm tired of trying to pull it up by hand. Thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You can try pulling the interior door panels off and re-greasing the regulators and windo tracks. Dont use WD-40 though, that would only be a temporary fix.


----------

